
Ask HN: Do you think robotics is the next big thing? - kiloreux
Software is the hot thing right now, it has a good jobs market, going to the future, do you think, in your personal opinion, that robotics will take over the world in the next few years ?
======
rman666
No. Do some research on the history of robotics. It has been predicted as the
next big thing for more than 25 years. Ask yourself what really has to happen
for mobile intelligent robots to be commonplace? You'll see it is not software
alone.

------
drallison
software:apples::robotics:oranges. They are not comparable in practice however
tied they may be in your imagination.

